# CC Rear Door Control Module Faulty?



## huuknw (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi folks, I encountered an issue with my rear right passenger door. Below is the detail provided by VCDS:

_*1 Fault Found:
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 109
Reset counter: 32
Mileage: 118004 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.30 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF*_

There's no issue with unlocking/locking of the door and power window. 

However, the MFD does not indicate the correct status of the rear right assenger door when I open it. And the rear interior light does not light on when the rear right door is opened. It works perfectly fine for the remaining 3 doors though.

Based on the above points, I wonder if anyone can advise what could possibly be the root cause of this issue? Any DIY steps that I can refer to?

Thanks


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

If I were you I would remove door panel and physically inspect wiring going into the module. If everything is ok including wiring going into CEM (central electronic module) I would just buy used module and hope that fixes the problem. Dont forget copy long coding from your old module.
You might also check your front door module since the rear door module "slaves" to the front module.

Since you have vagcom you could also run some basic output tests on the module.

Good luck


----------



## huuknw (Dec 31, 2016)

OEMplusCC said:


> If I were you I would remove door panel and physically inspect wiring going into the module. If everything is ok including wiring going into CEM (central electronic module) I would just buy used module and hope that fixes the problem. Dont forget copy long coding from your old module.
> You might also check your front door module since the rear door module "slaves" to the front module.
> 
> Since you have vagcom you could also run some basic output tests on the module.
> ...


The module eventually became totally unresponsive, losing both power window and lock functionalities. Replaced the faulty module with brand new 3C8959704D-VW4 and everything's back to normal.


----------



## RangersRule99 (Sep 30, 2009)

Do you instructions on how to replace the module? Was it easy plug and play once you got the door panel off?


----------



## Westlotorn (Feb 7, 2021)

Responding to an old post but I have the exact same issue and my battery is draining, just purchased the car, just fixed the wires in the trunk harness, 6 wires were broken or frayed? Soldered in new wires to maintain the proper lengths and that all seems to be fine now. Wow, did not expect this type issues. Car has 110,000 and is otherwise a very nice car, good looking and drives great. Oh well, I will sort it out. Thanks for any advice. Mark


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Westlotorn said:


> Responding to an old post but I have the exact same issue and my battery is draining, just purchased the car, just fixed the wires in the trunk harness, 6 wires were broken or frayed? Soldered in new wires to maintain the proper lengths and that all seems to be fine now. Wow, did not expect this type issues. Car has 110,000 and is otherwise a very nice car, good looking and drives great. Oh well, I will sort it out. Thanks for any advice. Mark


If you read both threads you posted to, you will notice that problem was in the door motor/module. You will need to replace it to fix your issue. I recommend finding a used one from a CC so you dont have to recode it for your car. The same motor/module is used in many VW models.

Good luck


----------



## Westlotorn (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks for your tip. Because the problem came and went I chased all the wires down and now am back to thinking you are correct. Appreciate the tip.


----------



## Westlotorn (Feb 7, 2021)

Update, installed the new Door Module, used the scan tool to activate it, OK, some progress. The window works at the door switch and at the driver door master switch. Auto Up and Auto Down work. Looking at my door locks they are still not active. There is a new Door lock actuator in this car but the locks are not working at all, driver door switch or pass rear door switch. The lights do work but always show locked even though it is not locked. Two codes are present now and come back every time after clearing. 00931 Right rear door lock and 01554 which shows a central lock motor electrical fault.
The dash always shows this pass rear door closed. While open or while closed.

Again, this car has a 3 day old Door Lock actuator, when installed there were no changes the lock still did not work although at one point before installing the new lock module I did find moving wires around had the locks working briefly and the dash changed from door open all the time to door closed all the time. 
I have had all 4 door apart, checked for frayed or broken wires in all harnesses although I did not un tape any wires that seemed to be running in pretty straight lines with no movement. The wires in each door opening have all been examined with no breaks found in any of the wire coverings. If there is a broken wire it looks fine on visual observation.

With the old door lock actuator installed I sometimes had a working door lock, with the new one installed they have not worked yet. I am thinking of re installing the old actuator.

FYI: before buying and installing a new window motor and module I pulled apart the passenger door and installed that driver side pass motor in the passenger side as a test. It worked fine while the old pass rear door module did not work so I know the old pass side door motor module did have an issue that is now repaired. I also tested the window and door lock switches from the pass side rear door panel on the driver side rear door. The switched worked perfectly on the driver side door so my door panel switches from the pass side are working fine and that is ruled out.

As you can tell, this issue is frustrating and I am venting or getting therapy. I do hope some of this helps the next poor soul that has this issue find his problem faster.
These door panels can be removed in about 5 minutes so I do think it is good for you to know the panels and the door modules can be used to test the other door. I did not bolt the motor in place because it was not necessary to test the electrical and I don't think they would go into the opposite door without moving the wire harness but it was a good test.
Mark


----------



## Teos (9 mo ago)

Westlotorn said:


> Update, installed the new Door Module, used the scan tool to activate it, OK, some progress. The window works at the door switch and at the driver door master switch. Auto Up and Auto Down work. Looking at my door locks they are still not active. There is a new Door lock actuator in this car but the locks are not working at all, driver door switch or pass rear door switch. The lights do work but always show locked even though it is not locked. Two codes are present now and come back every time after clearing. 00931 Right rear door lock and 01554 which shows a central lock motor electrical fault.
> The dash always shows this pass rear door closed. While open or while closed.
> 
> Again, this car has a 3 day old Door Lock actuator, when installed there were no changes the lock still did not work although at one point before installing the new lock module I did find moving wires around had the locks working briefly and the dash changed from door open all the time to door closed all the time.
> ...


Did you fix the problem?


----------

